# Spring Water Test Analysis



## Jono_w (27/6/13)

Hey Guys,

We have had problems with the Chloramine content of our municipal water supply so we have been using water from a Spring at my folks place. I have had the water analysed and would like to hear what people think of the results. Taste is great, minerally and brews well. As long as you get it straight from the waterfall and not the pond as the duckshit content is through the roof.

EC - Electrical Conductivity @ 25C uS/cm 1100
Alkalinity - Bicarbonate Alkalinity as CaCO3 mg CaCO3 / L 260
Anions by IC - Chloride mg/L 170
Anions by IC - Sulphate mg/L 33
Total Metals by ICP - Calcium mg/L 110
Total Metals by ICP - Iron mg/L 1.6
Total Metals by ICP - Magnesium mg/L 11
Total Metals by ICP - Sodium mg/L 87









Cheers Jono.


----------



## Droopy (7/7/13)

Would be interesting to see how those figures compare to "standard tap water"


----------



## manticle (7/7/13)

You should be able to get a report for your standard tap water - see if your water company provides typical water snalysis for your area - if not, email and ask.


----------



## mabrungard (8/7/13)

Yes! Minerally. The sodium and chloride are fairly high, but they aren't the red flag. The iron content is far too high for brewing. At 1.6 ppm, it should be tasting plainly metallic since the typical taste threshold for iron is around 0.3 ppm. This doesn't look like a good choice to me.

Chloramines are simple to remove, so the issue with the tap water should not be an impediment. Campden tablets dosed into the water before use, will remove all chlorine and chloramines.


----------



## Muzduk (4/9/13)

Gday Johnathon, Just out of interest is that a lab test from somewhere like SWEP etc?


----------

